#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Что такое буддизм? Как жить по принципам Будды" Стивен Бэчелор

## Поляков

Вышла кнгиа Стивена Бэчелора "Что такое буддизм? Как жить по принципам Будды"

М.: Эксмо, 2012
2000 экз., 416 стр., твердый переплет
Перевод с английского Константина Пурыгина. Научный редактор: Андрей Терентьев

Эта книга — головокружительная попытка осмысления древнего наследия буддизма с точки зрения современного человека западной культуры: что может дать буддизм обычным людям, как воплотить буддийские принципы в своей жизни, чему учил реальный Будда. 

Стивен Бэчелор прошел 37-летний путь постижения буддизма — от монаха, учившегося теории и практике буддизма у лучших тибетских учителей, до мирянина-писателя и преподавателя, ведущего медитативных групп.

Русское издание этой знаменитой книги иллюстрировано рисунками известного буддийского художника Роберта Бира.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/5942

----------

Dechen Norzang (22.11.2012), Владимир Баскаков (22.11.2012), Пема Ванчук (24.11.2012), Топпер- (23.11.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

А перевод хороший? а то недавно писали



> Издательство Эксмо, известное своим безобразным отношением к книгоиздательству,


если кто почитает - отпишитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> если кто почитает - отпишитесь пожалуйста!





> Научный редактор: Андрей Терентьев


Это должно дать Вам какие-то гарантии.

А вот что касается самого автора, то тут who knows. Вот топик, посвящен ему - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....pheb+Batchelor

----------

Топпер- (23.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Стивен Бэчелор прошел 37-летний путь постижения буддизма — от монаха, учившегося теории и практике буддизма у лучших тибетских учителей, до мирянина-писателя


Лучше бы этого не писали в рекламном-то анонсе .) Ладно бы наоборот было.. от мирянан-писателя до монаха, а то как-то... ))

----------

Джигме (22.11.2012), Кузьмич (24.11.2012), Леонид Ш (23.11.2012), Нико (24.11.2012), Сергей Ч (22.11.2012), Тао (24.11.2012), Топпер- (23.11.2012), Фил (05.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> А перевод хороший? а то недавно писали
> 
> если кто почитает - отпишитесь пожалуйста!


Перевод нормальный. Единственное, совершенно не в тему переведено название (впрочем, на русский очень часто именно названия криво переводят, возможно из-за маркетинговых соображений). В оригинале книга называется "Confession of a Buddhist Atheist", что отражает содержание.

----------

AndyZ (22.11.2012), Ho Shim (23.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (22.11.2012), Топпер- (23.11.2012), Фил (05.04.2013)

----------


## Fyodor

> Перевод нормальный. Единственное, совершенно не в тему переведено название (впрочем, на русский очень часто именно названия криво переводят, возможно из-за маркетинговых соображений). В оригинале книга называется "Confession of a Buddhist Atheist", что отражает содержание.


Если это "Confession of a Buddhist Atheist" то книга уже обсуждалась здесь:



> А вот что касается самого автора, то тут who knows. Вот топик, посвящен ему - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....pheb+Batchelor

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Единственное, совершенно не в тему переведено название (впрочем, на русский очень часто именно названия криво переводят, возможно из-за маркетинговых соображений). В оригинале книга называется "Confession of a Buddhist Atheist", что отражает содержание.


"Исповедь..."--так книжки Эльцина и Немцова назывались.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.11.2012), Кузьмич (24.11.2012), Сергей Ч (22.11.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Если это "Confession of a Buddhist Atheist" то книга уже обсуждалась здесь:


Ага, эта книга. И книга любопытная, читать интересно.

В предисловии отрывок из МН 73 (Mahavacchagotta Sutta), перевода которой нет почему-то на accesstoinsight:




> Vaccha, not one, not one hundred, not two hundred, not three hundred, not four hundred, not five hundred. There are many more lay disciples of mine, wearing white clothes leadingthe holy life, while partaking sensual pleasures and doing the work in the dispensation have dispelled doubts. Have become confident of what should and should not be done and do not need a teacher any more.

----------


## Zom

> Have become confident of what should and should not be done and do not need a teacher any more.


Неправильный перевод. 

А вот правильный (у Бодхи): "and become independent of others in the Teacher's Dispensation"

Речь идёт о вступившем-в-поток, который постиг Дхамму напрямую и ему не нужно верить в неё, опираясь на чьё-то чужое мнение. Поэтому сказано в сутте, что он "независим от других в Дхамме".

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.11.2012), Won Soeng (22.11.2012), Карло (22.11.2012), Леонид Ш (23.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Лучше бы этого не писали в рекламном-то анонсе .) Ладно бы наоборот было.. от мирянан-писателя до монаха, а то как-то... ))


Махаяна это в некотором смысле возвращение в мир. Вы, наверное, знаете десять картинок с быком (не помню правильного названия)

Поэтому в махаяне не зазорно быть постигшим мирянином, как форму пробужденной активности, великое сострадание, путь Бодхисаттвы. 

С ортодоксальной точки зрения это всего лишь расстрижение  :Smilie: 

Может ли вступивший в поток быть мирянином?

----------

Aion (22.11.2012), Фил (05.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Махаяна это в некотором смысле возвращение в мир. Вы, наверное, знаете десять картинок с быком (не помню правильного названия)
> Поэтому в махаяне не зазорно быть постигшим мирянином, как форму пробужденной активности, великое сострадание, путь Бодхисаттвы. 
> С ортодоксальной точки зрения это всего лишь расстрижение 
> Может ли вступивший в поток быть мирянином?


Может, конечно. Но если был монахом, а стал в итоге мирянином - то это, как говорится, "не осилил". И в этом случае книжку надо писать не о том, "чему учил Будда", а о том, "почему я не осилил". Полезнее было бы для интересующихся буддийской практикой .)

ЗЫ: Удивительно совпадение, сёдня только закончил читать книжку о мирянине (нарике и хипане со стажем), который, пройдя через всю эту пагубную мирскую канитель, в итоге стал монахом-практиком, и вот им является уже более 40 лет как .) Вот это - правильное чтиво -)

----------

Homer (23.11.2012), Алексей Е (09.12.2012), Богдан Б (23.11.2012), Германн (07.12.2012), Джигме (22.11.2012), Леонид Ш (23.11.2012), Маркион (23.11.2012), Нико (24.11.2012), Сергей Ч (22.11.2012), Тао (24.11.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

Книг его не читал, но слушал цикл его лекций и примерно знаю о чем он говорит. Мое мнение, что на данном этапе он очень востребован на западе, где есть много людей, которым близок буддизм по духу, но слово "религия" их отталкивает. Бэчелор смотрит на ПК с "атеистической" точки зрения и приводит множество цитат поддерживающих эту точку зрения. Он также "немного" изменяет понятия, делая их менее "религиозными", чтобы больше апеллировать к его целевой аудитории. Например, вместо "The Four Noble Truths" он использует "the four", но смысл, по-моему, от этого не меняется. В общем, мне было интересно слушать его лекции, но не уверен, что книгу буду покупать  :Smilie: .

----------

Zom (22.11.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Может, конечно. Но если был монахом, а стал в итоге мирянином - то это, как говорится, "не осилил". И в этом случае книжку надо писать не о том, "чему учил Будда", а о том, "почему я не осилил".


Кстати, согласно его же рассказам, "не осилил" он именно из-за "мистических" аспектов тибетского буддизма, которые не сочетались с его мировоззрением.

----------

Zom (22.11.2012), Сергей Ч (22.11.2012), Тао (24.11.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Вы, наверное, знаете десять картинок с быком (не помню правильного названия)


Встречал название "Десять картин о выпасе быков".  :Cool: 
http://nervana.name/buddism/pictures/bik.htm

----------


## Джигме

> Кстати, согласно его же рассказам, "не осилил" он именно из-за "мистических" аспектов тибетского буддизма, которые не сочетались с его мировоззрением.


Он не осилил не только тибетский буддизм, но и все другие школы, и то что он там преподает это не Дхарма а извращение дхармы которое вам так нравится. Он типичный дурачек который ударился в религию в поиске красивых фантиков, и когда понял что фантиков нету, а есть тяжелая работа над собой попросту слинял в злобе и разочаровании что не встретил розовых единорогов.

----------


## Won Soeng

Джигме, обычно злоба выражается в прямых нападках. Скорее недоброжелательность сейчас в ваших намерениях. Что именно так задело вас в словах этого писателя? С чем Вы не можете мириться в его взглядах?

----------

AndyZ (22.11.2012), Тао (24.11.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Неправильный перевод. 
> 
> А вот правильный (у Бодхи): "and become independent of others in the Teacher's Dispensation"


Этот перевод c metta.lk, в книге другой вариант, а из пдф-ки не копируется.

----------

Zom (22.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> *A Critical Examination of the Agnostic Buddhism of Stephen Batchelor* - http://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&rct=j&...uNNFPg&cad=rjt


Вот такое есть.

Если будет у кого электронная версия книги или скан - скиньте линк в эту тему. Покупать эту книгу однозначно не хочется, но вот глазами бы пробежался по некоторым пунктам...

----------

Пема Дролкар (26.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

http://www.scribd.com/doc/110022790/...97-1-eBook-PDF

Или Вы не про неё?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.11.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> ЗЫ: Удивительно совпадение, сёдня только закончил читать книжку о мирянине (нарике и хипане со стажем), который, пройдя через всю эту пагубную мирскую канитель, в итоге стал монахом-практиком, и вот им является уже более 40 лет как .) Вот это - правильное чтиво -)


А что за книга?

----------


## Zom

Книга на англицком.. а не на русском. Автобиография одного монаха западного.
Большая, под 400 страниц.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Научный редактор этой книги, Андрей Терентьев, дает к ней следующую аннотацию:



> Работа над ошибками
> 
> Бывший буддийский монах Стивен Бэчелор искренне рассказывает в этой книге какие сомнения и проблемы заставили его отойти от традиционного буддизма. В послесловии научного редактора намечены пути корректного преодоления этих проблем и сомнений. Книга предназначена для опытных буддийских практиков.


Это совместное издание издательств Нартанг и Эксмо, тираж поделен между ними на две части с разными обложками. Вот, что пишет Андрей Терентьев: "только в нашей части тиража на обложке мне удалось добиться сохранения  настоящего названия!". То есть обложка, которая представлена в начале этой темы, - это из части тиража Эксмо.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.11.2012), Zom (24.11.2012), Топпер- (07.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Книга на англицком.. а не на русском. Автобиография одного монаха западного.
> Большая, под 400 страниц.


Ну, английский не очень пугает, просто хотя бы название для расширения списка чтения)

----------


## Zom

> Ну, английский не очень пугает, просто хотя бы название для расширения списка чтения)


http://ia700202.us.archive.org/10/it...Ven.Rahula.pdf

----------

Джнянаваджра (26.11.2012), Содпа Т (01.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Бэчелор смотрит на ПК с "атеистической" точки зрения и приводит множество цитат поддерживающих эту точку зрения.


Очень долго смеялась над этим тредом. Пр  всём почтении и уважении. Сразу вспомнилась цитата из злополучного критикуемого перевода ЭКСМО книги ЕСДЛ: "Кто, по-Вашему, внёс самый значимый вклад в атеизм"? Не Стивен ли это Бэчелор? ))))




> Он также "немного" изменяет понятия, делая их менее "религиозными", чтобы больше апеллировать к его целевой аудитории. Например, вместо "The Four Noble Truths" он использует "the four",


))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Нико

Кстати, мне очень даже понятно, почему западные монахи отходят от монашества. Так что прикол не в этом.

----------

Пема Дролкар (26.12.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Джигме, обычно злоба выражается в прямых нападках. Скорее недоброжелательность сейчас в ваших намерениях. Что именно так задело вас в словах этого писателя? С чем Вы не можете мириться в его взглядах?


 :Smilie:  Ну вы в своем репертуаре :Smilie:   Что вас так печалит в поем посте, почему вы так настойчиво видите или хотите видеть недоброжелательность в моих словах тогда как их там нету? Не думали ли вы обратить свой взор на свой ум раз он видит недоброжелательность там где ее нет и поискать причину там, а не вовне? Подумайте что не так с вашим умом. :Wink:  :Smilie:

----------

Балабуст (21.02.2013), Топпер- (07.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

А можно ещё "две" вместо "двух истин", и "две" вместо "двух видов бодхичитты". И ещё "шесть" вместо "шести миров бытия", и просто "12" вместо звеньев 12-членной цепи.... Вместо "Будды" просто "Бу"... Для целевой-то аудитории..."Нирвану" можно заменить на "н", а "пустоту" на "п", для краткости. А то не поймут ещё...

----------

Джигме (25.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Он не осилил не только тибетский буддизм, но и все другие школы, и то что он там преподает это не Дхарма а извращение дхармы которое вам так нравится. Он типичный дурачек который ударился в религию в поиске красивых фантиков, и когда понял что фантиков нету, а есть тяжелая работа над собой попросту слинял в злобе и разочаровании что не встретил розовых единорогов.


Джигме, в подчеркнутых словах я воспринимаю недоброжелательность и отношу подобные фразы к неумелой речи, возможно, даже, истинной, может быть в своей сути, даже, и полезной, но не приятной слуху (используемые слова обычно применяются в речи для уязвления, унижения, оскорбления), при этом, я сомневаюсь, в том, что для такой речи выбрано правильное время. Я не встречал упоминаний о том, что значит правильное время и неправильное время и не могу уверенно сказать, является ли это неумелой речью. Поэтому просто говорю о своем впечатлении. 

Будет ли для Вас это достаточным отчетом о моем внимании к своему уму? Что я упустил?

----------


## Джигме

> Джигме, в подчеркнутых словах я воспринимаю недоброжелательность и отношу подобные фразы к неумелой речи, возможно, даже, истинной, может быть в своей сути, даже, и полезной, но не приятной слуху (используемые слова обычно применяются в речи для уязвления, унижения, оскорбления), при этом, я сомневаюсь, в том, что для такой речи выбрано правильное время. Я не встречал упоминаний о том, что значит правильное время и неправильное время и не могу уверенно сказать, является ли это неумелой речью. Поэтому просто говорю о своем впечатлении. 
> 
> Будет ли для Вас это достаточным отчетом о моем внимании к своему уму? Что я упустил?


БТР а я вам еще раз напишу, что если вы в чем то увидели недоброжелательность, то покопайтесь в своем уме и попытайтесь понять почему ваш ум видит то чего нет :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (07.12.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> БТР а я вам еще раз напишу, что если вы в чем то увидели недоброжелательность, то покопайтесь в своем уме и попытайтесь понять почему ваш ум видит то чего нет


Простите, но я Вам не верю.

----------


## Джигме

> Простите, но я Вам не верю.


Не верите в чем то отдельном или в целом, в целом включая отдельное или отдельно от целого?

----------


## Dechen Norzang

То же самое, только в другом оформлении: http://dharma.ru/details/6118

----------

Топпер- (07.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Наверное, вскоре последует и издание Дэвида Лой (D. Loy). Знакомьтесь: 

"Некоторые современные буддийские мыслители, особенно из западных стран, предлагают модернизировать буддизм, избавив его прежде всего от доктрины кармы, которая, по их мнению, подводит рациональную основу под расизм, кастовость, власть политических элит, врождённые патологии, порождая социальную пассивность и социальный пессимизм. Например, Дэвид Лой (2008) считает, что терия кармы оправдывает даже Холокост, приписывая жертвам вину, за которую они якобы несут справедливое наказание (он ссылается на беседу группы еврейских религиозных лидеров с тибетским ламой геше Сонам Ринченом)". 
_
Философия буддизма. Энциклопедия РАН. М. 2011, с. 368 ("Карма", В.Г. Лысенко)_

----------

Джигме (07.12.2012), Топпер- (07.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, мне очень даже понятно, почему западные монахи отходят от монашества. Так что прикол не в этом.


Почему?

----------


## Маркион

> http://ia700202.us.archive.org/10/it...Ven.Rahula.pdf


Эх, вот кто бы ещё перевёл сие чудо ^^

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (26.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

300 страниц похождений нарика со стажем? Зачем? ))

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> 300 страниц похождений нарика со стажем? Зачем? ))


Вы же сами говорили, что это правильно чтиво. 
Биографии - это же чрезвычайно увлекательно. Для буддийской общины такие работы необходимы, как для воодушевления, так и для удовлетворения простой любознательности. Путь от "нарика" и "хиппана" до буддийского монаха с 40 стажем, мне лично, очень интересен.

----------

Маркион (27.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ох, уж давно мне не нравится этот "западный буддизм". Лучше бы книгу Дзонгсара Кхенце Ринпоче читали бы "Отчего ТЫ на буддист?" Хотя б четкий и талантливый НАСТОЯЩИЙ буддийский Учитель излагает - с прикидом на наши западные умы....

А так Андрей Терентьев и "Алмазного огранщика", помнится, распространял. Потихоньку говоря, что Майкл Роуч не очень на хорошем счету теперь. Все-таки у издателя есть свои "но" в работе. 

Что касается кризиса веры - есть только один повод для атеизма - малые благие заслуги. Тобишь, отсутствие всех благ и свобод человеческого рождения. 

Полагаю, хватит уже читать книги тех, кто разуверился. Уж лучше первоисточники читать и размышлять - а то и так форумы полны разуверившихся слабых практиков. В буддизм очень трудно вообще войти. Как ни агитируй "за" или "против". Единственная агитация - копить благое.

Пошли б лучше покормили голодных животных и птиц зимой, да волонтерами - копить недостающие заслуги.....

----------

Джигме (29.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (26.12.2012), Жека (27.12.2012), Нико (28.12.2012)

----------


## Елена Чернышова

"Пошли б лучше покормили голодных животных и птиц зимой, да волонтерами - копить недостающие заслуги..... "
Меня кстати не так давно озарило на эту тему.Читала сидела буддийские статьи,а потом подумала,вот мороз какой на улице,утки замерзли,а я тут читаю в тепле и хороше.Собралась,дочку в комбинезон и бегом с коляской до моста в минус 30.Утки и дочка не ожидали такого порыва.
Вот чаще бы они происходили.

----------

Styeba (13.04.2013), Германн (28.12.2012), Маркион (27.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Не выдержали и купили, нартанговскую  :Big Grin:  Если выживу после прочтения, напишу комментарий  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> Наверное, вскоре последует и издание Дэвида Лой (D. Loy). Знакомьтесь: 
> 
> "Некоторые современные буддийские мыслители, особенно из западных стран, предлагают модернизировать буддизм, избавив его прежде всего от доктрины кармы, которая, по их мнению, подводит рациональную основу под расизм, кастовость, власть политических элит, врождённые патологии, порождая социальную пассивность и социальный пессимизм. Например, Дэвид Лой (2008) считает, что терия кармы оправдывает даже Холокост, приписывая жертвам вину, за которую они якобы несут справедливое наказание (он ссылается на беседу группы еврейских религиозных лидеров с тибетским ламой геше Сонам Ринченом)". 
> _
> Философия буддизма. Энциклопедия РАН. М. 2011, с. 368 ("Карма", В.Г. Лысенко)_


Нас бы избавить от таких современных мыслителей  :EEK!:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не выдержали и купили, нартанговскую  Если выживу после прочтения, напишу комментарий


Огласите хоть содержание, - терпеть любопытство мочи нету :Smilie:

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Огласите хоть содержание, - терпеть любопытство мочи нету


А содержание мы всегда выкладываем (когда оно содержательное): http://dharma.ru/details/6118

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А так Андрей Терентьев и "Алмазного огранщика", помнится, распространял. Потихоньку говоря, что Майкл Роуч не очень на хорошем счету теперь.


Давно уже не на хорошем счету, мягко сказано. Один раз его даже в Дхарамсалу не пустили.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Содержание ничего, типичное для западных буддистов :Smilie: 

Пема, ну прочитайте, что ли его уже запоем :Smilie:  И нам отобразите :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> А содержание мы всегда выкладываем (когда оно содержательное): http://dharma.ru/details/6118


Не знал, что Нартанг во всемирном заговоре издателей.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Не знал, что Нартанг во всемирном заговоре издателей.


Ну, обложку-то делало Эксмо...

----------

Нико (28.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

Кстати, спасибо Хосу за классейший дизайн обложки к новому изданию "Бодхичарья-аватары", которое распространялось на делийских учениях для русских Далай-ламы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

А в магазины эта книга не поступит? Люди давно спрашивают.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (28.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кстати, спасибо Хосу за классейший дизайн обложки к новому изданию "Бодхичарья-аватары", которое распространялось на делийских учениях для русских Далай-ламы.


А новое издание  по тексту такое же, как старое? Взяла бы для меня штучку :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А в магазины эта книга не поступит? Люди давно спрашивают.


Я не знаю, это к Юле Жиронкиной вопрос. Там тираж не указан, и написано, что "для свободного распространения". Похоже, они издали эту книгу только к учениям Далай-ламы, не больше.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А новое издание  по тексту такое же, как старое? Взяла бы для меня штучку


У меня есть для тебя "штучка". Но как передать?

----------

Пема Дролкар (29.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, найдем оказию :Smilie:  Спасибо.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, найдем оказию Спасибо.


В личку напиши тогда. Можно, кстати, по почте отправить.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Заканчиваю читать сей труд. Если вкратце, то молодой хиппи Бэтчелор в поисках смысла жизни добрался до тибетцев в изгнании и принял там постриг. Вроде какую-то тантру практиковал, мадхьямаку изучал, переводы делал, но так из всего этого ничего не понял и отправился в дзенский монастырь. Там все было попроще, без всяких искусностей, но и там он надолго не задержался. Размонашился, женился на своей размонашевшейся знакомой и начали они свое мирское существование. Бэтчелора почему-то с этого момента начали считать экспертом по буддизму, начали его приглашать на передачи, вести медитационные группы и т.д. После дзенского периода Бэтчелор конечно же "всерьез" занялся изучением Канона, на основании которого в дальнейшем и сформировал свое отношение к Дхарме. Правда, у него какая-то своя вышла Дхарма, преподанная каким-то своим Буддой. Будда по Бэтчелору это такой активный член социума, который взаимодействует с правителями, устанавливает порядки в общине, разрешает споры. Да, чему-то учит, конечно, но в целом это простой такой парень из народа, прямо как сам Бэтчелор, который идет по тропе истины и указывает ее другим. Очень интересно, как Стивен вывернул весь Канон, подчерпнул оттуда что-то свое и выдал это за реальное положение дел. Как я уже сказал выше, самого Бэтчелора в каноне больше интересовало участие Будды в социальной и политической (?) жизни общества, нежели то, чему он учил и чего достиг.
После целой кучи лет изучения Дхармы, автор пришел к тому, что он "секулярный буддист". Ответ на вопрос кармы и рождений он не нашел, всю религиозную составляющую он считает чем-то сторонним, но старается практиковать и улучшать аспекты этой жизни и этого века. Ведет медитационные группы, живет с женой во Франции.
Так то. Не знаю, по мне так полная каша. Человек изучал вопрос большую часть сознательной жизни и пришел к каким-то своим очень ограниченным выводам. Да, выдавать это все нужно исключительно под соусом "Чему учил Будда и как это понял Стивен Бэтчелор?", но никак не "Чему учил Будда?". 
Читать или не читать - пусть каждый для себя сам решит. Для тех, кто активно следит за форумом, рекомендую не тратить много времени, а перечитать посты пользователя *Wolf* и баллады, которые слагает *Андрей Волков* по мотивам Палийского Канона - http://www.zvolkov.com/alog/  :Smilie:  Эффект практически тот же, про побочки не знаю)

----------

Alekk (04.04.2013), Dechen Norzang (03.02.2013), Zom (03.02.2013), Аурум (03.02.2013), Богдан Б (05.02.2013), Топпер- (04.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Заканчиваю читать сей труд. Если вкратце, то молодой хиппи Бэтчелор в поисках смысла жизни добрался до тибетцев в изгнании и принял там постриг. Вроде какую-то тантру практиковал, мадхьямаку изучал, переводы делал, но так из всего этого ничего не понял и отправился в дзенский монастырь. Там все было попроще, без всяких искусностей, но и там он надолго не задержался. Размонашился, женился на своей размонашевшейся знакомой и начали они свое мирское существование. Бэтчелора почему-то с этого момента начали считать экспертом по буддизму, начали его приглашать на передачи, вести медитационные группы и т.д. После дзенского периода Бэтчелор конечно же "всерьез" занялся изучением Канона, на основании которого в дальнейшем и сформировал свое отношение к Дхарме. Правда, у него какая-то своя вышла Дхарма, преподанная каким-то своим Буддой. Будда по Бэтчелору это такой активный член социума, который взаимодействует с правителями, устанавливает порядки в общине, разрешает споры. Да, чему-то учит, конечно, но в целом это простой такой парень из народа, прямо как сам Бэтчелор, который идет по тропе истины и указывает ее другим. Очень интересно, как Стивен вывернул весь Канон, подчерпнул оттуда что-то свое и выдал это за реальное положение дел. Как я уже сказал выше, самого Бэтчелора в каноне больше интересовало участие Будды в социальной и политической (?) жизни общества, нежели то, чему он учил и чего достиг.
> После целой кучи лет изучения Дхармы, автор пришел к тому, что он "секулярный буддист". Ответ на вопрос кармы и рождений он не нашел, всю религиозную составляющую он считает чем-то сторонним, но старается практиковать и улучшать аспекты этой жизни и этого века. Ведет медитационные группы, живет с женой во Франции.
> Так то. Не знаю, по мне так полная каша. Человек изучал вопрос большую часть сознательной жизни и пришел к каким-то своим очень ограниченным выводам. Да, выдавать это все нужно исключительно под соусом "Чему учил Будда и как это понял Стивен Бэтчелор?", но никак не "Чему учил Будда?". 
> Читать или не читать - пусть каждый для себя сам решит. Для тех, кто активно следит за форумом, рекомендую не тратить много времени, а перечитать посты пользователя *Wolf* и баллады, которые слагает *Андрей Волков* по мотивам Палийского Канона - http://www.zvolkov.com/alog/  Эффект практически тот же, про побочки не знаю)


Так что, полный шлак?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Так что, полный шлак?


Какую-либо информацию явно не в этой книге надо искать. А так, впечатления как после просмотра фильма, который на IMDb получил оценку 6,3/10. То есть съедобно, да, но по сути трата драгоценного времени.

----------


## Dron

> Какую-либо информацию явно не в этой книге надо искать. А так, впечатления как после просмотра фильма, который на IMDb получил оценку 6,3/10. То есть съедобно, да, но по сути трата драгоценного времени.


Т.е., путь честного, но слегка тормозящего чела?...

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Т.е., путь честного, но слегка тормозящего чела?...


...непонятно зачем ссылающегося на Будду и использующего буддийские термины. Да.

----------


## Dron

Очередной честный  и гордый Маленький Принц?)))

----------


## Дмитрий Сорокин

Начал читать книгу "Что такое буддизм?" Стивена Бэчелора и закончил на моменте, когда разочаровывается в тибетском буддизме и едет в корейский дзенский монастырь. В Тибете он сетовал, что его заставляют верить в перерождение и т.п., в Корее он опять чувствует некомфортно... Даже с братом в поездке в Европу не может найти общий язык. Все как-то не так у него... Но по сути... Одну веру он заменяет на другую, только уже свою собственную. Чего он достиг к окончанию книги, мне стало неинтересно. В моей голове возник школьный пример, где от перемены мест слагаемых сумма неизменится. А какой смысл подставлять свою циферкиу? Не вижу.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Андрей Терентьев (научный редактор перевода) об этой книге:

----------

AndyZ (04.04.2013), Lion Miller (04.04.2013), sergey (13.04.2013), Vladiimir (04.04.2013), Аурум (04.04.2013), Дмитрий Сорокин (04.04.2013), Дондог (27.07.2016), Дубинин (13.04.2013), Дхармананда (13.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

Терентьев намекает, что книга издана для назидания и потехи.

----------


## Нико

У меня с обрывами получается. Видео. Не смогла усвоить мысль Досточтимого. До конца.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Вроде с видео все нормально. Наверное, у тебя связь плохая, или на сервере были какие-то временные трудности.

----------

